# Bad hatching



## bjorsa (Apr 6, 2008)

I have now 3 Hierodula membranacea females that are laying ootch but 2 of them have ootch that only hatch 7-15 nymphs and the thirds ootch is hatching 280 nymphs (186 living) .

This differents in hatching is it that the 2 bad hatching females are not fertilize adequately ? Or do they sometimes do this (bad hatching)?

Kindly bjorsa


----------



## Mantida (Apr 6, 2008)

It could be a mixture of both, you never know with breeding in this hobby. All 3 ooths were kept in the same condition?


----------



## bjorsa (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes they are ,

But I was a little bit quick cause the last hatching that was occur when typing did come along good so I did get 247 living 

So there is just 1 female that is laying bad hatching ootch her first was just 7 nymphs and her second have not hatch yet and are on overtime if the days are right cause the 3 ootch has all hatched on day 34 and here second is on the 41 day now .

Maybe I should try to mate her again ?

Kindly bjorsa


----------



## Orin (Apr 7, 2008)

b jorsa4 said:


> Maybe I should try to mate her again ?


It's worth a try but there may just be something wrong with that female.


----------

